# MK3 Drum Brake Help - New wheel bearing & Green brake fluid



## mrdeep2001 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Doing my rear brakes, changing drums, shoes, wheel bearings, etc. Working on the wheelbearings right now and I was wondering, inbetween the inner and outer bearings there is a cavity that was full of grease on my old drum, do I need to fill my new drum up like that? Or is it inner bearing, grease seal, outer bearing and slap on the drum? 

Second question, my brake fluid is green? Heard that could be a dye used by VW. I want to bleed my brakes after I'm all done, is it OK to mix the green fluid with DOT 4 Brake fluid, i.e. Prestone, valvoline? 

Thanks guys! 

Deep


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Yes..you should fill hub cavity with wheel bearing grease...leaving just enuff room for the stub axle to fit thru....You should pack new bearings with good Hi Temp wheel bearing grease...either do that with a "bearing packer" or put about a teaspoon of grease in the palm of your hand and force the bearing into it working 'round and round on one side then the other so the grease is forced into the space between the inner race and the rollers...pack the cage full...then wipe some on the outer race and install bearing, wipe a little grease on the seal lip and install seal. On the outer bearing apply some grease to the open space between the bearing and hub after you install the washer 'n nut....Adjust bearings per VW proceedure!!! Tapered roller bearings DO NOT take well to over tightening (you can damage the hardened bearing surfaces by dring rollers into the races! 
Torque per Bentley specs, then set final end play per spec! 
Another thing to watch for in doin MKIII drums...grease the backing plate shoe contact surfaces with "HI Temp Synthetic Caliper grease (same stuff you should be greasein the caliper slide pins with at every brake job)...If you leave these areas unlubed..you'll get screechin noises from your rear brakes..my ol MKIII came that way from factory!:screwy: 

All DOT 4 fluid must be compatible per federal DOT regs...so any hi quality fluid is OK. I used to use Castrol GT LMA (low moisture absorption)..now use VW spec stuff since it is DOT 4+ (slightly higher dry and wet boiling points than plain DOT 4).


----------



## mrdeep2001 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bearings hand-packed with some help from pops.  

So fill drum cavity with grease, install inner race & bearing, install grease seal, and install outer race into the drum. Then grease the spindle, put drum (with inner race, inner bearing, grease seal, and outer race) on spindle. 

When you say "apple some grease to the open space between bearing and hub", are you saying install outer bearing, nut, cage, and cotter pin then put grease on top of that? i.e. basically fully installed minus the dust cap? 

Backing plate already greased per Dan Reed's DIY  

I really appreciate your reply, I hope to finish this up after work in the sub-30 degree temperature....:snowcool:


----------



## mrdeep2001 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## V-dub-R (Aug 31, 2004)

*How to replace rear wheel bearings*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPQeH3yWg44


----------



## mrdeep2001 (Apr 27, 2010)

V-dub-R said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPQeH3yWg44


thanks for the vid, I'll be sure to refer to it on my next drum brake job!


----------

